# Your opinion of Giron arnis escrima



## lonecoyote (May 5, 2006)

Don't know much about it, From what I understand, Leo Giron was a decorated WWII veteran and was a very influential instructor of Dan Inosanto. Is anyone here a practitioner? What is great about the art? Has anyone worked out with Giron Arnis Escrima people? Thanks for any replies.


----------

